# Foods for 7 week old puppy?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I fed Hank Innova LBP and was very happy with it. He's on the LBA formula now.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wait is your puppy 4 weeks or 7 weeks? It says both in the your post. Personally I don't like blue buffalo- I've seen lots of dogs with issues on it. I like purina proplan, but that is my personal choice. You will get a million different answers from everyone.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My puppy was on Kirkland generic puppy food at the foster home and when we got him we switched him to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy food. He's doing great on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

There are a lot of foods to choose from. I would feed a food designed for large breed puppies. I believe growing puppies need the maximum nutrition possible.

From your list, I would go with the Merrick Puppy Food. Max ate Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food until he was about 16 months old, and did very well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

None on the list are appropriate for a small puppy. 

Did you consult your breeder about food choices?


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I am no expert but in my opinion most of those foods Are too rich for a puppy. I have heard so much about blue buffalo causing loose stools I would just stay away. I'm not trying to stir any drama about what to feed your puppy but I would try foods with less protein and not as much richness in the food, just because their tummys are really sensitive. I changed my puppy to Fromm which is what majority of people feed on this forum and he did horrible on. Farted like crazy and his stools were super soft he was originally on Purina pro plan and because I went to Petco yesterday and they were all out of pro plan I decided to try natural balance only because the manager was there and he gave me a pretty good deal and if Chester does bad on it I can always return it. Plus later on I'd like to change him to their limited diet just because I would like to know what exactly I'm feeding my dog. Best of luck and I really hope you find the kind of food you are looking for. Maybe try speaking to your breeder to see what he or she thinks


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, my puppy is 4 weeks at the moment, but when I pick her up she will be 7. 

My breeder said she uses nutro (forgot which one) and recommended it, but dog food ratings from the sites I mentioned above did not include it which I why I'm asking for a different food type that's available locally. 

For those who say all these food types are too rich, what would you recommend? From reading most of the posts it seems like poultry products are normally preferred over fish, and if the smell from fish products is as bad as others say, I'd like to stay away from it too..

Thanks again!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am a bit skeptical of dog food rating sites. My 2 are on Nutro Ultra LB puppy and are doing fine. I tried Acana over the spring and summer and it was too rich for them, so I switched back to Ultra. I believe most members recommend keeping a puppy on his breeders food at first, to allow him time to adjust to all the other changes in his life when you bring him home.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My opinion is the best food the puppy eats is what he HAS been eating and you know he can handle. You will have plenty of time later on to switch to a different dog food. <- And I have to say that I've been happy enough with what my littlest guy is eating that he may continue to eat the adult version when the time comes. And who knows I may put Jacks on the same food when that time comes. It's not a huge deal to me, because I know the food is good quality. Were the breeder feeding puppy chow or Pedigree, I'd have a completely different opinion.  

Nutro is fine. Our Sam and Danny ate Nutro all their lives. Healthy gorgeous dogs. Jacks also ate Nutro for the first 2-3 years, but I switched because I wanted to get his weight down. That's probably my only concern about the food.


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay, sounds like ill stick with nutro then fr the time being. I forgot to mention however, that the breeder had said she would be willing to help accustom the pup to the new kibble of my choice before I pick her up, and that I just needed to tell her which type of food I'd preferred for my pup. Thanks guys!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

darealsunny said:


> Okay, sounds like ill stick with nutro then fr the time being. I forgot to mention however, that the breeder had said she would be willing to help accustom the pup to the new kibble of my choice before I pick her up, and that I just needed to tell her which type of food I'd preferred for my pup. Thanks guys!


Sounds like your breeder is very accomodating.


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> None on the list are appropriate for a small puppy.
> 
> Did you consult your breeder about food choices?


I was wondering about Holistic food options. I forgot that was an option, and as I mentioned my breeder had stated she would try to introduce Lightning (My puppy!) to whichever choice I gave.

Would Innova Large Breed Puppy still be inappropriate?

Sorry to the other answers, but I really am looking for Holistic options! I want my puppy to be as healthy as possible!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Of those you listed, the Innova LBP is the only one I'd even consider feeding to a young pup, but I generally say stick with what the breeder feeds. I'd be more concerned with the breeder letting the pups go so young.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If the breeder is feeding Nutro, I would stay with that. 

Ask the breeder why they chose to feed Nutro and what their experience has been feeding the product. (I don't feed Nutro, but it is on our list of recommended products.) 

The food rating sites are worth exactly what you paid to use them.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Which version of Nutro is the breeder feeding? Mine are on Nutro Ultra LBP and it is certainly advertised as "holistic". I see the word "holistic" tossed around so much these days, I am not even sure what it means anymore.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to chime in with my opinion. It is what I am best at. Not only would I keep them on Nutro (if it is Natural Choice LB) I would select the new Young Adult, Teenager food for Large Breeds from 6 months to 2 yrs that Nutro Natural Choice just developed. Not a choice though. It is best IMO because it is 42% whole food ingredients, 100% natural, developed to enhance continued growth and further development with good Omega 3's and 6's. Designed to prevent weight issues and growth spurts but still promote development of the muscles and brain. I never fed it to mine since it is new but I am a believer and will feed it to the "teenagers" in my future.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

BTW,

I would keep them on the food they are on currently for quite a few months. Let them transition into the new home for weeks before transitioning the food. Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed puppy comes in more than one protein. I would try the "other" protein first.

I like LB specific food for the "benefits" that promote joint health as well as good cognitive health. ALS food promotes that dogs need the same protein and the same protein amount throughout their life. I disagree with this philsophy. I believe in targeted nutrition that includes switching protein sources and protein amounts based on life stage AND activity level. Additionally based on needs or solutions.


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Which version of Nutro is the breeder feeding? Mine are on Nutro Ultra LBP and it is certainly advertised as "holistic". I see the word "holistic" tossed around so much these days, I am not even sure what it means anymore.


She is feeding Lightning Nutro Natural Choice Puppy, Large Breed. Is there any difference between this, and Ultra LBP?


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

darealsunny said:


> She is feeding Lightning Nutro Natural Choice Puppy, Large Breed. Is there any difference between this, and Ultra LBP?


The Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy is a Limited Ingredient diet and the proteins are either lamb or chicken. Ultra Holistic is ingredient intensive. It has 3 proteins, lamb salmon and chicken. Ultra is a blend of Superfoods. Holistic means for the whole. All 3 are great foods. 

I always fed mine the NCLB Chicken. I have said many times, "Everything this food claimed it would do for my dogs it did and then times 10 for the cats." My favorite benefit would depend on the day or recent activity but the healthier skin and coat or skin and fur guaranteed impressed me in the beginning and the food just gets better and better.


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

desi.n.nutro said:


> The Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy is a Limited Ingredient diet and the proteins are either lamb or chicken. Ultra Holistic is ingredient intensive. It has 3 proteins, lamb salmon and chicken. Ultra is a blend of Superfoods. Holistic means for the whole. All 3 are great foods.
> 
> I always fed mine the NCLB Chicken. I have said many times, "Everything this food claimed it would do for my dogs it did and then times 10 for the cats." My favorite benefit would depend on the day or recent activity but the healthier skin and coat or skin and fur guaranteed impressed me in the beginning and the food just gets better and better.


I see! Well, it looks like I don't have to worry about transitioning foods! I may try to switch her over to Ultra later on, but until she adapts to my home, I think she'll be fine with natural choice. She's also on the NCLB Chicken! 

Thanks again


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

darealsunny said:


> I see! Well, it looks like I don't have to worry about transitioning foods! I may try to switch her over to Ultra later on, but until she adapts to my home, I think she'll be fine with natural choice. She's also on the NCLB Chicken!
> 
> Thanks again


That sounds like a wise choice. Enjoy your new puppy!


----------

